# Fascia Primer/Paint Test Update



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

It's only been 2.5 years but there was some noticeable changes to the samples. Here is the original thread (too old to update):

https://www.painttalk.com/f2/fascia-primer-paint-test-62545/

This is not exactly an accurate portrayal of how long a particular system will last but testing the differences in a system - primer product and back priming mostly - as most all had the same Aura top coat. The sample board has been hung on a couple of different fence areas in the yard, with full day direct sun as much as possible, and at a 15-20 degree angle. There is also no overhang so water can get behind the board, not too mention bird crap on the surface. So, I would expect the samples to degrade much faster than normal project conditions.

Results so far:
1) Back priming is absolutely the best prep for new wood.
2) Mad Dog primer continues to outperform any other primer I have found.
3) Peel Stop Triple Thick was a disappointment in that it did not perform as well as I expected it to.
4) I have to find better for knots as this creates an obvious vulnerability (there were no knots under the MD)
5) Aura may be self priming but barely

Here are the pics (including a control board that has been kept inside). I will update again in the future as I notice the samples degrade,


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The 'legend'


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I just rub caulk into the knots.

I appreciate the test, but why Peel stop? Thats not really meant for new wood. 

Are any of those Latex vs. oil primer?

Edit, I saw a previous test of yours where mad dog was better than BM fast dry alkyd.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

For the last year this has been hanging on a fence in the garden


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

All had one coat of finish

BP = Back primed
Aura/Aura = Aura as primer
TT = Peel Stop Triple Thick primer
BM100 = Benjamin Moore 100 primer obviously
MD = mad Dog primer
US = BM Ultra Spec


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Did you sand these boards before priming?


I would have liked to see some other primers like sureseal, 094, 046 and mooreguard vs aura too.


PS. Check out the Flanders test farm some time


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

What about Cover Stain for those wanting a fast turn around?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Did you sand these boards before priming?


Yes, 80 grit lightly to scuff when I cut the boards



Brushman4 said:


> What about Cover Stain for those wanting a fast turn around?


CS in my experience and testing is completely garbage on exteriors. Performed the worst. I do use it quite a bit on interior wood though.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Coverstain is an interior only product. 40 years ago it was a decent exterior primer, but those days passed when they started selling it in the box stores.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

WHere do you buy mad dog primer? I ve never seen or used in here in eastern NC.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Local paint pro said:


> WHere do you buy mad dog primer? I ve never seen or used in here in eastern NC.


 My local BM carries it. I have ordered it direct from the manufacturer and I was actually able to get a better price.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

It's been many moons ago but someone on painttalk commented on using the dark exterior glue to seal the knots in wood and I found out this really works well.Never had any luck with spotting with Bin and thats two coating it.


----------

